# Dead Space: Aliens or Zombies?



## DemonWolfZero (Aug 30, 2010)

My Stupid friends are having a stupid argument and i want your decisions, are the necromorphs in dead space more aliens or zombies?


----------



## Don (Aug 30, 2010)

Both. They are corpses infected and re-animated by an alien virus.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Aug 30, 2010)

cool thanks, you actually solved the argument, why didnt i think of that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, this thread was really worth your effort in posting. :/


----------



## Don (Aug 30, 2010)

DemonWolfZero said:


> cool thanks, you actually solved the argument, why didnt i think of that?



I'm sensing immense sarcasm in this post, so I recommend you tell your friends that they are idiots and some things can't just be split apart neatly (no pun intended for our necromorph overlords).


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Aug 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah, this thread was really worth your effort in posting. :/


 
trollin


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 30, 2010)

DemonWolfZero said:


> trollin



Sarcasm =/= trollin.

Learn what sarcasm is.


I mean, even Don_Wolf spotted my sarcasm.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Aug 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sarcasm =/= trollin.
> 
> Learn what sarcasm is.
> 
> ...


 
=.= you can troll with sarcasm, i know your not anyway :3


----------



## Don (Aug 30, 2010)

DemonWolfZero said:


> trollin


 
I recommend you take my avi's advice for the remainder of your posting time in FAF.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 30, 2010)

Necro - Death
Morph - Shape

Latin stems solves your problem.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 30, 2010)

Aliens. It's like saying the aliens in John Carpenter's "The Thing" were zombies. It needs a host.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 30, 2010)

they're alien zombie organisms? seriously there's no reason to split them up. they're alien life forms (definition of alien: "extraterrestrial being: a form of life assumed to exist outside the Earth or its atmosphere") that reanimate dead life forms (a.k.a. what zombies are).

alien is the adjective.

wow that really WAS a stupid argument.

EDIT: hmmm looking at the post above me maybe I'll argue more alien-ish than zombieish.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 30, 2010)

Necromorphs <3


----------



## Wreth (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, they are both.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

Aliens. Reanimation still needs the viral form.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well since they're necromorphs and morph the dead, they're zombies. The necromorphs themselves are aliens but the host is a zombie being controlled by an alien parasite thingy.

Still scary stuff if you play at 11 PM with no one in the house, speakers on max, and complete darkness.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 1, 2010)

They are their own class, necramorphs.

My definition: Aliens that turn people into zombies. Therefore, zombie aliens.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 1, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Well since they're necromorphs and morph the dead, they're zombies. The necromorphs themselves are aliens but the host is a zombie being controlled by an alien parasite thingy.
> 
> Still scary stuff if you play at 11 PM with no one in the house, speakers on max, and complete darkness.


 
Dude, it's scary even in broad daylight, surrounded by robots knights, in a flowery field that floats in the sky.


----------

